# One eyed mouse with kinked tail



## squamata (Sep 27, 2017)

I went to a pet shop a yesterday to pick up some equipment and had a look at the fancy mice they had.

They had a little mouse with a kinked tail and a missing eye. The pet shop also had a heavily pregnant mouse in with all the others and had no idea until I pointed it out, so once I saw Kinky I didn't want to leave her.

My lizards are due for a vet app at the end of the month so I'm going to take Kinky along too and make have a check up. In the meantime, will she require any additional care than a regular mouse?

She is potentially blind in her other eye as she doesn't hide away from my hand until I touch her or her whiskers or make a noise. But other than that she is adapting pretty well and knows where the water/hides/bowls are! Any info and help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She is a regular mouse, so she doesn't require anything else, no. I have a rat with only one eye, and he's completely normal  As to the tailkink, I wouldn't breed her at least because you never know if it's from an injury or something she's born with. But she should be completely fine as a pet. Congratulations with your little wonky friend ♥


----------

